

Ask HN: Anyone going to Facebook f8 today? - daveambrose

If so, would you like to stage a get together?<p>Send me a Twitter @daveambrose.
======
lyime
people who are not can watch the stream here
<http://www.visualwebcaster.com/Facebook/50038/reg.html>

